# Satinettes



## Matt D.

Do any of you guys out there raise Satinettes? I am interested in this breed, any information on this breed that anyone knows or has would be great! If you know of anyone that has some '08's out of the nest yet I would love to get in touch with them, I am looking for 4 youngsters to start my family and use as droppers. If anyone else here uses droppers, and uses a different breed I would like to hear what you have and what you think of them, and how you train your type of droppers. Thanks you guys!


----------



## Avion

Try and contact Renee of Lovebirds loft. Sometimes she has some. I don't know if she used them for droppers of not. Her web site is:www.Lovebirdsloft.com

George


----------



## Eriduardo

I don't have satinittes but I know some people on this forum that do. Our very popular Renee has some. I don't know if she uses them as droppers but they're cute. She could probably tell you a bit more about them as well as other members of this forum.


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, first of all, I don't have the Satinettes any longer. They all went to a member here except for Scooter. He's still here with me and will stay here.
I never used my Satinettes for droppers. It's strictly a personal decision, but I don't like the thoughts of using droppers. *IMO*, they are used number one, to help get your race birds to land on race day rather than fly around for a minute or two before landing. Where I live, a dropper would do me no good. Also, whether people who use them or not will admit it, they are used also, so if there's a hawk in the area, it will possibly take down the dropper rather than the race bird. I don't, can't and won't do that. I don't *want* a hawk to get ANY of my birds, BUT, a race bird has a much better chance of getting away from a hawk than anything that you would use as a dropper. Birds that are used as droppers are used for that purpose simply because the breeds used are *NOT* good flyers and don't stand much chance against a hawk. *IMO*, that's just wrong.
If any of you use droppers, then fine. I can't tell you not to, but it's not anything that I care to discuss. *MY* mind is made up. Period. And, even if I did have the Satinettes, they would never be given to anyone who I knew was going to use them for that purpose.


----------



## Matt D.

Lovebirds said:


> Well, first of all, I don't have the Satinettes any longer. They all went to a member here except for Scooter. He's still here with me and will stay here.
> I never used my Satinettes for droppers. It's strictly a personal decision, but I don't like the thoughts of using droppers. *IMO*, they are used number one, to help get your race birds to land on race day rather than fly around for a minute or two before landing. Where I live, a dropper would do me no good. Also, whether people who use them or not will admit it, they are used also, so if there's a hawk in the area, it will possibly take down the dropper rather than the race bird. I don't, can't and won't do that. I don't *want* a hawk to get ANY of my birds, BUT, a race bird has a much better chance of getting away from a hawk than anything that you would use as a dropper. Birds that are used as droppers are used for that purpose simply because the breeds used are *NOT* good flyers and don't stand much chance against a hawk. *IMO*, that's just wrong.
> If any of you use droppers, then fine. I can't tell you not to, but it's not anything that I care to discuss. *MY* mind is made up. Period. And, even if I did have the Satinettes, they would never be given to anyone who I knew was going to use them for that purpose.


I was misunderstood. I do have hawks but, why would I give them a bird when I haven't lost a homer to a hawk for 3 1/2 years now. The coopers and red tails come close to my birds but the pigeons chase them away (Thank God.) I really only wanted to use them as trappers, I don't know anyone that uses them to give to hawks (with the exception of some roller guys in L.A. which I really don't like, at all) But I was misunderstood I think, that was not was I was going to use them for. Just to use as 10 ft trap droppers, not hawk bait. I'm sorry If I offended you Renee I did not mean to at all.


----------



## Lovebirds

Matt D. said:


> I was misunderstood. I do have hawks but, why would I give them a bird when I haven't lost a homer to a hawk for 3 1/2 years now. The coopers and red tails come close to my birds but the pigeons chase them away (Thank God.) I really only wanted to use them as trappers, I don't know anyone that uses them to give to hawks (with the exception of some roller guys in L.A. which I really don't like, at all) But I was misunderstood I think, that was not was I was going to use them for. Just to use as 10 ft trap droppers, not hawk bait. I'm sorry If I offended you Renee I did not mean to at all.


Matt, I didn't mean YOU specifically......I was just talking generally. I KNOW that some of the guys that fly with our combine use droppers. Their main purpose is to bring down the race birds on race day, BUT.......they loose lots of them to the hawks. One ole guy even asked me last year if he could buy some of my Satinettes. I didn't tell him no........I told him HELL no.......he knows me and he should have known better than to even ask me.  
I won't even go as far as saying that they are used specifically for hawk bait, BUT........if your race bird comes in and sees a hawk in the area, he's not going to come down. If YOU don't see the hawk, but you see your race bird and throw up the dropper, even 10 feet from the loft, there's a good chance that the hawk will see the dropper too and we all know how fast a hawk is. These little Satinettes wouldn't stand a snow balls chance in "you know where"............... 
Anyway........I'm not upset. Don't worry. Like I said, it's just a personal decision for me. Where we fly birds, we don't loose races by seconds. We loose by LOTS of minutes most of the time. Droppers are for those guys that live close to each other and basically have a trapping contest.


----------



## seraphimgurl

I breed satinette and seraphim. I getting ready to get rid of my birds. If you are interested, drop me a line on yahoo messenger.


----------



## Matt D.

Sorry, I already bought a pair. That is all I am going to make room for. I don't need them. I use them as droppers, I don't breed them.


----------



## Matt D.

I got around to taking some pictures today, http://picasaweb.google.com/thecrazypigeonman/OldStyleFrills


----------



## Lovebirds

OH, they are SO pretty. Looks just like my Scooter. Just wait till they have babies. Wanna talk about CUTE??? Nothing cuter in my opinion. Those little beaks are just to die for.


----------



## Max1170

seraphimgurl said:


> I breed satinette and seraphim. I getting ready to get rid of my birds. If you are interested, drop me a line on yahoo messenger.


Hello, I might be in for a couple pairs . Can you e-amil at [email protected]
Max


----------



## Grim

Great pics


----------



## Pigeon lower

they look nice i was wondering wouldnt pouters be good droppers?


----------



## Matt D.

I would think they would be too big and aggressive.


----------



## coltaholic

I'm new to this--what's a dropper??


----------



## wolverine

a dropper is a bird that is tossed when racing homers come home. The dropper should only fly to the landing board to encourage the racing homer to land and trap faster. Different breeds are used, the most popular being satinettes but I have known guys that used english tumbler,lahores and yes pouters too.


----------



## coltaholic

thank you, wolverine


----------



## orock

I know it's a old post, but it seems that my smart phone isn't smart enough to start threads or maybe it's me lol. Looking to see if anyone around harrisburg Pennsylvania have any satinettes I need 2hens.


----------

